# tUESDAY



## ofelles (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

I like em! 

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 3, 2021)

My favorite is the last one!!!!!


----------



## rc4u (Aug 3, 2021)

that last one just bounces off windshield's.  need .45 ACP.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2021)

Those were really great.
Thanks, I really needed a good laugh tonight.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2021)

Nice Hole Punch! Funny stuff...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 4, 2021)

Very good ones.  Love the Mozart one!


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 5, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Don't tell me a trip to E-room for stitches ??





rc4u said:


> that last one just bounces off windshield's.  need .45 ACP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love a Kimber.


----------

